# Religious Epistemology



## Scott (Oct 20, 2005)

Is Michael Butler's Religious Epistemology good?


----------



## Preach (Oct 20, 2005)

I've had it for a number of years. It is top flight. By the way, I just received a vision forum magazine and saw where he is listed as Dr. Mike Butler. Good for him. His masters thesis was on modern transcendental arguments. He is carrying on the VanTillian and Bahnsen tradition.


----------



## Scott (Oct 20, 2005)

Thanks. I am thinking about getting it.


----------



## crhoades (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> Thanks. I am thinking about getting it.



http://www.cmfnow.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=423

If MP3 are Ok...you can save 30 bucks.


----------

